# baked red snapper yum



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

any meaty fish(drum, salmon etc) layer olive oil then onions, fish on top sprinkle dill, stick garlic pieces inside fish, put more olive oil on.. bake at 400 degrees, after about 10 minutes throw spring onions and asparagus on another 10 minutes tops done....nom nom nom... did I say yum?


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

My Ms. has been asking me to cook more fish and I'm gonna give this a go. I'm not that versed in cooking whole fish so I might throw some questions your way.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bet that was good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

